# Steward:  Training/the work (merged)



## mechanic_chick

Hello folks!


Here is my story , and do apoloize in advance if there are threads like this , I did my search and found nothing  ;

I went to recruiting all pumped , and naive , thinking ' Here  I come Infantry ' . Very enthusiastic to get my hands on that C6 and ' giver ' haha. Well turns out Im AS BLIND AS A BAT! I knew that , but didnt think I was that bad haha. Apparently , Im so bad that not only can I not go Combat Arms.. but only about 3 trades.

The only one to interest me was Steward , Navy.

Folks .. I know nothing of the Navy.  Both my parents are Air Force and grew up that way all my life. Moved to CFB Shilo , and got turned onto the Infantry. 

So anyone.. anyone out there at all please help this helpless little sailor-to-be. 

What are good postings? What ships are best? What does a steward really do? Ups / Downs about being Navy. Physical fitness abroad a ship. Anything to having internet on a ship , work environment , anything!! Rank structure.. you name it.

Feel free to add me to msn or email me too.

Thanks alot and will be one of you very very soon!

'os' to be , Jesso


----------



## Collin.t

Well from my short experience of working on a Navy base (1 1/2 year) I had the chance to work with a about a dozen of stewards and to be honest most of them were all doing very different things.

a PO1 and PO2 at my unit (MOG4 maritime operational group 4) were more like admin clerk taking care of non-public funds and other financial tasks.

a LS attached to the HMCS Victoria (Stewards go on the submarine) was doing general tasks, from purchasin various items in town for the unit to getting the mail, taking care of some receptions in regard to the HMCS Victoria.

Another was responsible of managing the alcohol stock for al the MCDVs. 

However I am not very familiar with what are their tasks when they are on a ship, but it's most likely about cleaning, food, reception, serving the Captain and so on.

On my RMS Clerk QL3 we had a Steward that was sort of a flight attendant, according to him it was a blast and time was going by very fast but he was a little sick of traveling too much.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Sounds like a good time. I think ill like this! Thanks!! And btw.. can females go on subs?


----------



## Collin.t

I think I heard of one female (officer ?) that was on a sub and that was years ago, what happened with that I dunno really.

Never seen a woman on a sub beside that, and I don't know if it is technicly allowed ??? someone here will be better than me to answer that.


----------



## RowdyBowdy

gijesso said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time. I think ill like this! Thanks!! And btw.. can females go on subs?



According to this thread, yes.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/2254/post-25093.html#msg25093

I don't know much about what Stewards do, but I was talking to a Leading Seaman who just finished his 5's and he mentioned the course was alot of accounting.


----------



## iconn

With how far our fine Navy has come, I don't see why we wouldn't have females aboard a sub. If they can drive a warship, I'm sure they be onboard a sub. (If I'm wrong please let me know)


----------



## SeaRoom

Better put down a second and third choice if STWD is your first choice. It's exceedingly hard to be selected for STWD. A lot of STWDs tend to be occupational transfers (already in the CF), like infantry who've buggered their knees.


----------



## Springroll

In 2000 Women in the CF were permitted to serve in submarines.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1581


----------



## super26

Check out this web site it will give you info about the Stwd trade.
www.pspmembers.com/stwds


----------



## Navy_Blue

Steward is under logistics.   In the regs start out serving officers on ship and running the wardroom.  Its like a Hotel & Restaurant management job in civi life.  You organize cocktail parties for the CO.  Stewards tend to be posted the Barracks and messes here in HFX when they have shore postings.  

They tend to have a few positions on the boarding team on the ships including some of the leading members.  Meaning you get your infantier fix   All in all you get to see the world drink beer and your job is not all that demanding from day to day.  This is just my observations as I am an ET   I've met *a few* really switched on guys who are Stewards, they stand out and they will rise to the top quickly.

Good luck just make sure you know the facts don't let yourself get conned into something you don't want to do.  The CF is a great way to spend 20+ years if you like what you do.


----------



## super26

Just to make a correction with the last post the steward trade is not a part of the Logistics branch it is a part of the Naval Operations branch now I beleive it went like that in 1998 or around there.There courses are still run at CFB Borden but there is talk about moving it to one of the coasts.


----------



## Navy_Blue

They still fall under the supply Officer on the ship and the Logistic Chief    From what I can tell anyway I'm not an expert tho


----------



## super26

Yes they do fall under the Supply Officer and Chief and are part of the logistics dept but they where the Naval operations badge and are not part of the Logistics Branch.


----------



## RowdyBowdy

super26 said:
			
		

> Just to make a correction with the last post the steward trade is not a part of the Logistics branch it is a part of the Naval Operations branch now I beleive it went like that in 1998 or around there.There courses are still run at CFB Borden but there is talk about moving it to one of the coasts.



On board a ship they are part of the Logistics department.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Ok folks I think we have established that Stewarts wear the Naval Operations cap badge but fall under the Supply Department.


----------



## FSTO

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Ok folks I think we have established that Stewarts wear the Naval Operations cap badge but fall under the Supply Department.


Do they were tartans when they are working in the Wardroom?

(I know, he ment Stewards. ;D)


----------



## mechanic_chick

Wow  , never expected so many replies. Thanks for everything! Im very excited to embark on my career , and try something different  , instead of army and air force like the rest of my family , ill be the first in the immediate family who is navy! VERY excited. Ill update and let you know of any new advancements!


Amy


----------



## NCRCrow

Even the OPS Team has stewards:

ORS- OP's Room Stewards, providing light and sound control while ensuring the elite NESOP's have coffee and cookies on the mids.

Incoming....LOL :warstory:


----------



## FSTO

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Even the OPS Team has stewards:
> 
> ORS- OP's Room Stewards, providing light and sound control while ensuring the elite NESOP's have coffee and cookies on the mids.
> 
> Incoming....LOL :warstory:



LOL, here's another one
CCISO - Career Continuation Intentions Suddenly Over. 
Compared to Deck Officer  ;D (The Best Job in the fleet for a Lt(N), the CISSO (formerly the Communications Officer) job is the absolute worse :-[.


----------



## mechanic_chick

ha! love it! sweeet!!!


----------



## mechanic_chick

btw.. can anyone tell me about Naval Environmental Training Plan , and do you do this right after basic?! I forgot yah had to do a ql2! Getting too army...  can someone explain this to me? thanks.


----------



## FSTO

NETP will make you safe to go to sea. You will learn Naval heritage, terminology (it is quite unique), ships organisation and fire fighting and damage control. You will do this after basic and before you go on your QL3. It will take place in Esquimalt (Canadian Forces Fleet School/Seamanship Division) or Halifax (Canadian Forces Naval Operations School/Seamanship Division).


----------



## Springroll

Is it a couple weeks long?


----------



## Neill McKay

Springroll said:
			
		

> Is it a couple weeks long?



It's in that ballpark.  I believe the officers' version (NETP-O) is slightly longer.


----------



## Springroll

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Rhibwolf

As the first few answers to the original question point out, the trade is quite diverse. At the lower ranks one can expect a lot of sea time, and while at sea, to prepare meals, conduct VIP functions, general Wardroom husbandry, and take care of the ship's officers and CO. As one progresses, normally QL5 Qualified, duties tend to become double hatted in the Wardroom as well as taking care of the bar imprest.  On promotion to MS, more money stuff, leading the team in the Wardroom, and better jobs ashore running messes.  At the Sr NCO level its all about the money, and leading the team in the conduct of its duties.
Additionally, as a member of the ship's company, you can expect to do a myriad of things as part of the Watch and Station Bill, from participating in Man Over Boards, to Casualty Clearing. In fact, all Stwds are well trained in First Aid, and many have advanced quals and even instructor quals.  
Off the ship, there are a few postings to bases inland in training positions as well as running the various messes on base.  
Flight Stwd is a heavily competed for position, and very difficult to get in to, but can be rewarding.


----------



## mechanic_chick

awesome! thank you very much.. im guesing submariner/stwd is difficult too ..

how does one go about becoming a flght/stwd?


----------



## Melbatoast

gijesso said:
			
		

> awesome! thank you very much.. im guesing submariner/stwd is difficult too ..
> 
> how does one go about becoming a flght/stwd?



You've got to be (well, on paper) QL5 qualified and a Leading Seaman (CPL) to go to submarines.  I don't know how it will be in four or five years when you're at that stage, but if you were at that level right now you'd be snapped up _immediately_.  They're running a basic sub course right now with only six people, and they're so desperate for bodies that the entire QL5A Sonar course in house right now got screening/course loading messages for submarines, something that hasn't happened in 15 years or so.

I imagine flight steward has the same rank and QL requirement.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Wow , Im suprised more people dont want to go on a Sub. Lol...  It really interest me , so I cant wait til I get to that level!

Thank you!


----------



## Rhibwolf

Flt Stwd is something you apply for once you are in the trade.  You have to go through a formal screening process, complete with BPSO referrals, interviews, Air Crew Medicals, etc. THEN, you have to be picked up and loaded on the course. Very competitive, very selective, very hard to get, and from everyone I know who has done it, very rewarding.


----------



## Neill McKay

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Flt Stwd is something you apply for once you are in the trade.  You have to go through a formal screening process, complete with BPSO referrals, interviews, Air Crew Medicals, etc. THEN, you have to be picked up and loaded on the course. Very competitive, very selective, very hard to get, and from everyone I know who has done it, very rewarding.



I wonder what in particular people find appealing about it?


----------



## NCRCrow

a break from your trade and the travel, would be a highlight for me. I would not find FLT Steward appealing to me. But I heard its a blast!!


----------



## Rhibwolf

Neill, TD, Airforce style, and lots of it!! What more does one need?


----------



## mechanic_chick

Awesome..  

Ever since I knew I was going stwd , the first thing I thought of was eventually going Flt Stwd. Im going to hopefully pursue that and try my best to eventually do it. Im excited about the job period.. I thought I was going infantry ( which I am still abit upset about haha ). But , I think it takes the right person .. so hopefully some day ill be a flt stwd.


----------



## Melbatoast

gijesso said:
			
		

> Wow , Im suprised more people dont want to go on a Sub. Lol...  It really interest me , so I cant wait til I get to that level!
> 
> Thank you!



Well, the fact that they rarely go to sea (only one is able, the others are years away - Chicoutimi in 2012) is a big downer for a lot of guys.  The perception that they are unsafe is another one.  The rumor now is that pay for submariner Leading Seaman will approach $95,000 per year due to a big "at sea" allowance, kinda like army guys get field pay.  The catch being that you have to sail, and that ain't going to happen much.  So, you put in a whole shitload of work to become submarine qualified, rarely use it, don't do anything to merit promotion, eventually get rotated back into the surface fleet where you will be well behind in professional development compared to your peers who have gone through the very surface-oriented continuation training scheme, and attempt to catch up.  Probably not so bad for a steward, but it's essentially career death for an operator.

Also, for others reading the thread, DMTE is apparently saying that ALL Sonar Operator Leading and Master Seamen will screen for submarine service.  Other ops trades I imagine will follow suit.  Yee haw.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

> Also, for others reading the thread, DMTE is apparently saying that ALL Sonar Operator Leading and Master Seamen will screen for submarine service.  Other ops trades I imagine will follow suit.  Yee haw.



Apparently already started for NCI-OPs as well...


----------



## aesop081

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Apparently already started for NCI-OPs as well...



Ex-D...hurry up and go to subs so i can hunt you down and ping the crap out of you  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Ex-D...hurry up and go to subs so i can hunt you down and ping the crap out of you  ;D



*snicker* well if you were hunting my sub I would not have too much to worry about...


----------



## Navy_Blue

Screening all ET's on QL5 course now only six of us left now so there isn't going to be much to choose from


----------



## mechanic_chick

Huh , well.. that sucks? I still want to though 

Can anyone go into detail about the QL2 .. and im guessing everyone has to take the naval training. Im still really lost about the Navy , wasnt raised around it , so if someone could ad a little tid bit on that.. thatd be superb.

thanks 

jesso


----------



## Melbatoast

gijesso said:
			
		

> Huh , well.. that sucks? I still want to though
> 
> Can anyone go into detail about the QL2 .. and im guessing everyone has to take the naval training. Im still really lost about the Navy , wasnt raised around it , so if someone could ad a little tid bit on that.. thatd be superb.
> 
> thanks
> 
> jesso



I'm going to guess that you mean reg force, in which case the initial traingin would be:

1.  Basic military training, 10 or 13 weeks or whatever it is now, probably in St. Jean, Quebec

2.  On to your QL3 training, which is basic trades training.  It's not very long for stewards, on the order of seven weeks or something.  Stewards train in Borden if I recall correctly.

3.  Stewards seem to get their first posting to one of the accomodation buildings on either the east or west coast.  You're there for a few months for on the job training, then get loaded on a Naval Environmental Training Plan (NETP) course, which I do believe is seven weeks long.  You get very basic instruction on how stuff works on the ship, linehandling, small arms, sea survival, naval firefighting and damage control, and so on.  Then you go to a ship for a good portion of your career, although I don't know what the steward career arc loks like from there.  Once on the ship you'll do a consolidation package for your NETP course, which has to be signed off by various people after you demonstrate some practical knowledge of task (helmsman, lookout, engineering roundsman, etc).  Presumably you also do a QL4 package, which is generally a practical version of your QL3.

4.  After a couple/few years, you do a QL5, which is advanced trades training.  Then other posting opportunities open up.


----------



## M Feetham

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if your eyesight is so bad that you only qualified for three trades, then you most likely will not be acceptable as a Flt steward. In order to qualify to fly as a member of any aircrew you have to pass the aircrew medical(it is pretty much the same as the diver medical.) This would include a vision test. I am not sure of the exact requirements cause I don't have CFAO's at home, but I believe the minimum vision req, is a v2. Basically if you can't see without your glasses, you aren't eligible. I will check CFAO's tomorrow at work and confirm what I said for you.
Take care 
Feet 
P.S. Everyone knows that we only rent out the rest of the ops room to the NES OPs and the SONAR OPs. We keep the good real estate for ourselves and we don't stand upper deck watches.


----------



## aesop081

M Feetham said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if your eyesight is so bad that you only qualified for three trades, then you most likely will not be acceptable as a Flt steward. In order to qualify to fly as a member of any aircrew you have to pass the aircrew medical(it is pretty much the same as the diver medical.) This would include a vision test. I am not sure of the exact requirements cause I don't have CFAO's at home, but I believe the minimum vision req, is a v2. Basically if you can't see without your glasses, you aren't eligible. I will check CFAO's tomorrow at work and confirm what I said for you.
> Take care
> Feet
> P.S. Everyone knows that we only rent out the rest of the ops room to the NES OPs and the SONAR OPs. We keep the good real estate for ourselves and we don't stand upper deck watches.



V3 for aircrew other than pilot.......(at least in my MOC)


----------



## mechanic_chick

Is this confirmed? 

Breakin' my little heart guys , breakin my little heart!

And thanks for the info on how it will all work ( after BMQ ). I thought I had to do some sort fo a QL2 afterwards. Not what I expected , I thought I would be going on ship asap . Ahh the things recruiters tell you to go into certain trades!  Ha ha.


----------



## Melbatoast

aesop081 said:
			
		

> V3 for aircrew other than pilot.......(at least in my MOC)




To be a little pedantic:
V3 unrestricted for all but ANAV, which is V3 restricted (-2 sphere, if memory serves.  It's on the DRDC site anyway).  Pilot has a bunch of quid pro quo and caveats and whatever, but all apply to currently or previously serving pilots so aren't of concern (down to V4 if I recall correctly!).

gijesso, I would seriously look into laser vision correction, here.  It doesn't disqualify you from anything outside of Pilot, and it would open up a whole wide world of trades.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Very true. Will do , Doc says my eyes are a perfect candidate for it , finally something my eyes qualify for! haha


----------



## mechanic_chick

Buahahaha. Yeah , I know! Can I buy an eye patch anyways? haha!

Yes I know you have to be trained I just want to know what the training is about.. and considering you know so much about it you should inform me haha  ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick

Update:

Leave for BMQ August 26 , course starts the 28th

PRETC/ Pat whatever you want to call it , Borden , 3 weeks , Nov 10th

Home for leave

Back to 'er for QL3 in Borden

Then apparently going to Esquimalt for NETP ..

Still researching NETP , anyone have any good advice for this course?

Thanks!

JESSO


----------



## RowdyBowdy

gijesso said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Leave for BMQ August 26 , course starts the 28th
> 
> PRETC/ Pat whatever you want to call it , Borden , 3 weeks , Nov 10th
> 
> Home for leave
> 
> Back to 'er for QL3 in Borden
> 
> Then apparently going to Esquimalt for NETP ..
> 
> Still researching NETP , anyone have any good advice for this course?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JESSO



Drink lots of coffee to avoid falling asleep from all the powerpoint, enjoy the damage control school, and keep your dress and deportment to a very high standard as the chiefs who run the Seamanship division are very pusser and the PLQ students who take their classes there are ready to pick you up on anything.  ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick

Awesome , good to know!

Thanks


----------



## MikeL

Only 3 weeks in PRETC, you got lucky.


----------



## Cayuga

Damage Control school is lots of fun. Serious business, but a work out and one of those cool things that most people don't get to do. The food is pretty good too.

One of the best things about Navy, living in Victoria or Halifax for the most part... Not getting stuck in Cold Lake or Shilo or <insert other fun army/airforce base>


----------



## Collin.t

Gijesso, you might want to get your eyesight fixed, I don't think it would matter much as an aircrew as it would for a pilot. Plus there is a great place for that in Vancouver (from what I've been told by my optometrician (sp?))


----------



## JDnav

My first post yay.. I only got to read the first and last posts to this but as for the bad eye sight keep in mind if you get laser eye sugery (lasik) your medical cannot be completed for 90 days. I got it Aug 3 because i couldnt apply for naval weapons subsidized and although i can see about 20/20 right after still waiting. When my medical is eventially completed it will still be days behind final cut ...I hope it works out grr


----------



## navymich

JDnav said:
			
		

> My first post yay.. I only got to read the first and last posts to this but as for the bad eye sight keep in mind if you get laser eye sugery (lasik) your medical cannot be completed for 90 days. I got it Aug 3 because i couldnt apply for naval weapons subsidized and although i can see about 20/20 right after still waiting. When my medical is eventially completed it will still be days behind final cut ...I hope it works out grr



"GOT" to read?  Short of time are you?  Or are your eyes still bothering you?  Welcome to the boards, but it is suggested that you familiarize yourself with complete threads...observe and learn.


----------



## JDnav

Sorry about that theodor : ) Thats an awesome picture, so much id like to read Mich I went lazy on the bulk and just wanted to point out the eyes being fixed regulations thing. See ya around!


----------



## Collin.t

I got a question about the navy, didn't find anything in the other threads about it either.

What is the working schedule on a ship, I heard something about 7-5 ?

Can someone explain a bit  and also with more insight on the schedules for people in the ops trade (NES, NCI, SON)

Thanks


----------



## navymich

Collin.T said:
			
		

> I got a question about the navy, didn't find anything in the other threads about it either.
> 
> What is the working schedule on a ship, I heard something about 7-5 ?
> 
> Can someone explain a bit  and also with more insight on the schedules for people in the ops trade (NES, NCI, SON)
> 
> Thanks



It will depend on whether you are alongside or at sea.  

At sea, you are in a watch rotation, typically 1-in-2 for the Reg F ships.  This means that the watches are 0800-1300/1300-1800/1800-0100/0100-0800.  The 1in2 means that you stand one watch, off for the next watch, stand a watch and off again.  In your off-time, you will pretty much just be eating and sleeping, as well as getting ready for your next watch.

While you are alongside, it will be dependent on the ship's routine.  Most ships work from 8ish-4ish.  If the ship is getting ready for a deployment or exercise of any sort, expect longer days.  If it is a regular working day, expect 7-8 hours.  If it is during a leave period, expect things to be slack.  As well, most ships will give "sliders" on a Friday.  Sliders means getting off early, or "sliding" out of work.  Typical sliders are leaving at noon, well some will joke about certain ship sliders where you get off ooohhhh 10 mins early....LOL.

Your day alongside (as well as at sea too) is also dependent on your trade.  What I have mentioned above should be fairly common for ops trades.  If you are a comm, you might be scheduled as "message centre dayman" (do they still have those??) in which case you go in early and leave early.  This would also follow for the early cook and steward, which there is also a late one of those too.

If you are on duty, you will be required to be onboard for 24 hrs.

There is nothing set in stone that is a fleet-wide practice of working days.  Even on a single ship, it can (and will) change from day to day.  But that should give you a basic idea of what to expect!


----------



## tasop_999

Sorry Collin T, the watch system for SONAROPS and all the others is the same, but there is a slight error in the timings that navymich gave.  West coast 1 in 2 runs 0730 to 1230, 1230 to 1730, 1730 to 0030 and 0030 to 0730.  I know this is not what is in SSOs, but this is what every ship I sailed on was doing, and there were three of them.


----------



## Collin.t

Well this is it, I'm in, really short notice too, got my call on the 20th of september, leaving for Victoria on Oct 8


----------



## trigger324

tasop_999 said:
			
		

> Sorry Collin T, the watch system for SONAROPS and all the others is the same, but there is a slight error in the timings that navymich gave.  West coast 1 in 2 runs 0730 to 1230, 1230 to 1730, 1730 to 0030 and 0030 to 0730.  I know this is not what is in SSOs, but this is what every ship I sailed on was doing, and there were three of them.



and then there's my ship, where the sonar ops run from 0750 to 1250, 1250 to 1750, 1750 to 0050, and 0050 to 0750...

all in an effort to maximize cleaning station times of course, which is what we'd rather do than sleep


----------



## navymich

When I was sailing on Gatineau on the back watch, we used to get relieved at about 1720 so we could still grab supper and get to bed earlier.  Until the cooks caught on and nixed that.  Was nice while it lasted though!  I wasn't that fond of going to bed after a big meal anyway, so after it changed and we had to wait until later to eat, I'd just make myself a toasted PB sangy, get my cleaning stations done quickly and off to my rack.


Note: for those that aren't aware of meal times on ships, supper is served at 1700-1730 and then again from 1800-1830.  This is to cover people on all watches.  The watch I was standing should have been eating at 1800.  It was much nicer to eat earlier instead of standing around waiting and wasting good rack time.


----------



## Sub_Guy

0600-1200  1200-1800  1800-0000 0000-0600   Best rotation going.. 1 in 2 on subs............  and those times are firm none of this showing up 30 mins prior for turnover crap...............


----------



## FredDaHead

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> 0600-1200  1200-1800  1800-0000 0000-0600   Best rotation going.. 1 in 2 on subs............  and those times are firm none of this showing up 30 mins prior for turnover crap...............



You're on duty 12 hours a day on subs? Wow, I sure am glad the Victorias can't stay at sea for terribly long! But then again, what _can_ you do to spend time on a sub?


----------



## navymich

Frederik G said:
			
		

> You're on duty 12 hours a day on subs? Wow, I sure am glad the Victorias can't stay at sea for terribly long! But then again, what _can_ you do to spend time on a sub?



Actually Fred, it is on WATCH.  And if you read the previous posts, all ships are like that, not just the subs.  The only ones you will find different are the MCDVs and that is because they stand 1 in 3.  With standing watches like that, your spare time is spent eating and sleeping most times.  The 1 in 2 rotation actually becomes easier the longer you are in it, or so I found.  You get yourself in a nice routine, and get used to the hours and therefore can work on less sleep and get some down time in without sleeping through it all.


----------



## FredDaHead

navymich said:
			
		

> Actually Fred, it is on WATCH.  And if you read the previous posts, all ships are like that, not just the subs.  The only ones you will find different are the MCDVs and that is because they stand 1 in 3.  With standing watches like that, your spare time is spent eating and sleeping most times.  The 1 in 2 rotation actually becomes easier the longer you are in it, or so I found.  You get yourself in a nice routine, and get used to the hours and therefore can work on less sleep and get some down time in without sleeping through it all.



See? This is what happens when your environment is so totally army-centric they don't understand we have three services!

Anyways, I'm at RMC, I'm getting used to getting by with little to no sleep, and eating and sleeping most of the time. I just need to black out my window, move my schedule around to fit the watch rotation, and it'll be just like being at sea!


----------



## navymich

Good thing you are at RMC Fred.  I'm sure you have enough moments where you sit there and rock back and forth.  That'll prepare you for going to sea too!  ;D


But seriously (because I can be sometimes!!), this is a great forum to ask your questions about your new life.  So feel free, ask away!


----------



## FredDaHead

navymich said:
			
		

> Good thing you are at RMC Fred.  I'm sure you have enough moments where you sit there and rock back and forth.  That'll prepare you for going to sea too!  ;D
> 
> 
> But seriously (because I can be sometimes!!), this is a great forum to ask your questions about your new life.  So feel free, ask away!



I don't think you realize how much energy that requires, lady!

So, questions... is the food any good on 'em tubs? (Well, except for the MCDVs, I'm told NCdts have to cook...) 

Which is better: top or bottom bunk?

I know enlisted folks get very little space, but do junior officers fare any better? Do we at least get some semblance of a desk/working space?

Oh, and is there any way of negociating them damn doors without tripping or looking like an idiot? And just how do you go down gracefully through the hatches? It seems every time I had to go through one I looked like a dork. (Pre-emptive strike: a bigger dork than usual.)

And I don't think you can ever be serious, Mrs "I'm too good for the Navy."


----------



## navymich

Food: NCdt's don't cook on the MCDV.  In fact, I don't even want to know the last time I even saw a NCdt on the MCDVs.  The food on the MCDVs is dependent on the cooks.  There are usually 3 onboard, with the Sr. Cook as a PO2.  If they are good cooks, efficient and strong leaders, then the food overall will be great.  I have just come off a ship where it was amazing!!  From my time on the Reg Force ships, it was good as well.  With having a couple different choices, even a picky eater (such as myself!) can find enough to satisfy them.  If not, there is always PB sangies!!

Bunks: I prefer the top bunk. You get that extra bit of headroom and nobody sticking their toes into your gut as they climb out of their own racks.  Nobody ever seems to want the top ones either, so they are typically easy to get.  It's definitely worth the climb.

Space:  Sorry, can't speak for the Reg Force ships.  Can someone else answer that?  On the MCDVs, there is a desk/work area in about half of the cabins, so the HODs and SHODs will typically be bunked in them.  You will also find the officers working at the table in the wardroom during the day.

Doors/Hatches/Ladders:  It comes with practice.  Duck your head and lift your feet for the doors and hatches.  And the ladders will become easier over time until you're flying up and down them.  Just give it time.

As for being serious, what I AM serious about is my military career, wherever it may take me.  Be it my 15+ years in the Navy (which I'll never forget) or my future with my CT.


----------



## Cronicbny

I have to say, developing a taste for PB Sangys is a real must at times LOL. The food is usually quite good, but, like mich says, it really depends on who your cooks are. I recall one day having BLT's as the first choice and Sandwiches as the second choice... it didn't take too long for someone to say "A BLT is a F***ing Sandwich!". While the resultant laughter brought up morale, the food certainly didn't.


----------



## Rhibwolf

navymich said:
			
		

> Space:  Sorry, can't speak for the Reg Force ships.  Can someone else answer that?  On the MCDVs, there is a desk/work area in about half of the cabins, so the HODs and SHODs will typically be bunked in them.  You will also find the officers working at the table in the wardroom during the day.



Depends entirely on the ship, class of ship, how many crew are currently embarked, and the gender of current crew and trainees as well.  In a  perfect world (from a NCdt point of view that is) the ship is not fully manned, has extra cabin space avail for M/F and the youngster scores an officer's cabin. (likely a quad in a 280, 6-8 in a FFH, or a double in a tanker).  Of course nothing is perfect, so it is most likely that the NCdt will find himself in a mess deck aft with the NCOs.  The actual allocation will depend on how many of them there are, and how many people have to move to accomodate the young gentlemen.  If the NCdt is a young lady, then they will probably be berthed with what ever female mess decks have space avail.
It really does depend on a lot of factors, but you get the idea.  
Fred, I would prepare to bunk three high in an after mess deck if I were you.  Bunk preference is strictly personal, and you may not have much choice ....
good luck


----------



## FredDaHead

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Fred, I would prepare to bunk three high in an after mess deck if I were you.  Bunk preference is strictly personal, and you may not have much choice ....
> good luck



Obviously as an NCdt I'll be lucky to get a hammock in the engine room, (if not an inflatable mattress on the flight deck) but my question was more about what to expect once I graduate RMC and get sent on an active vessel.

Thanks for the answer, though.


----------



## Rhibwolf

Oh, well that's different.  If you get on a ship with ideal conditions, you will most likely end up in a subbie cabin (4-6 of you)  However, if you embark CTG Staff, or Sea Training, or if you happen to be sailing with lots of other officers, refer to my last post. 
See you at sea,
Yours, Aye


----------



## mechanic_chick

Back again.. 

This time Im done training! Woo hoo! Well folks , I am currently enjoying leave in Shilo funny as that may be. I am posted to Borden for training until April 5th 07. They had me in lovley PRETC for 2 weeks which I hear im pretty lucky to have so little. I go back for about aweek then my QL3 for Steward / 862 begins Jan 15th. Im very excited to get into training where I know I ' belong '. Yeah , Basic wasn't the best  :-\ But I still have a positive attitude towards my trades training. If anyone has anything about the QL3 I am about embark please message. I imagine Ill be sent out to Esquimalt  or so I hope , not sure when we find out where we are going afterwards and do we even get the option?   I hope so. Anyways , anything on NETP and what to expect , anything on  Victoria / Esquimalt and extra curriculars would be great.

Thanks tons.

osjesso


----------



## navymich

Lots on the board here about NETP.  I don't think there is a straight thread on it, but it is mixed in with lots of other stuff, so a search is best to get the odds and ends on it.

As for Victoria, check out some of these links: http://www.vancouverisland.com/, http://www.victoria.ca/common/index.shtml and http://www.tourismvictoria.com/

For a bit about base life: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47873.0/all.html

And for some other local info, the MFRC will help get you started: http://www.esquimaltmfrc.com/home.html


----------



## mechanic_chick

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## aesop081

Thread cleaned up and re-opened......keepit on track please folks, than you.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Yay! Excellent.


Now bash on with the good Navy news


----------



## navymich

osjesso said:
			
		

> Now bash on with the good Navy news



It's all, okay maybe _mostly_ good anyway.  Even though I am not officially a sailor anymore, I will still be one at heart for a long time to come.  You have the not-so-good times, like duty watches and not knowing your sailing schedule, and cleaning stations, and workups.  But the camaraderie, the sailing itself, the experiences....it is a great life.

But focus first on your 3's course.  You will be out west soon enough, and doing your NETP.  Then off to ship to experience everything first hand.


----------



## Sub_Guy

It's all worth it when you are sitting in Brisbane drinking VB, or sipping on a Lava Flow at Duke's in Hawaii......

BUT it takes a while to get there by boat!  I would much rather fly there.


----------



## aesop081

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> sipping on a Lava Flow at Duke's in Hawaii......



 :rofl:


----------



## Sub_Guy

I had to make the post gender neutral, I don't know what kind of drinks she likes!


----------



## mechanic_chick

Keiths  lol..  

But Esquimalts nicer haha


----------



## Rhibwolf

OS J, enjoy your 3s, and make the best of your time in Esq.  I might run into you out here. 
(By the way, I think I may have run into you in Borden in Nov)


----------



## HansonSherren

Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere but I already spent 1 hr searching for this and found no information.    ???

The Steward course - is that done in Borden or Halifax?  One recruiter told me Borden, the other said Halifax.. 

And if you know how long the course is, that helps too - I think they told me 8 weeks?

I handed in my papers yesterday.. just waiting now 

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Campbell

It looks like 59 training days in Borden.


----------



## Ammo

Just looking at the latest copy of the QSP and "The duration of this course is 61 days...", so roughly 12 weeks. And from what I can tell, it is only conducted in CFSAL Borden.


----------



## Occam

Forgive me for interjecting with what might be a silly question, but after taking a look at the few posts you have, you had mentioned that you were already a trained chef and that you were considering becoming a cook.

Can I ask why you're now enrolling as a Steward?  Did you choose that for a particular reason, or did the recruiting staff steer you in that direction?  Seems like you're foregoing a possible skilled entry, if you ask me.


----------



## hugh19

Stewards do some fancy things with food but as a new OD you will be changing officers sheets  more often than making fancy things.


----------



## HansonSherren

Occam said:
			
		

> Forgive me for interjecting with what might be a silly question, but after taking a look at the few posts you have, you had mentioned that you were already a trained chef and that you were considering becoming a cook.
> 
> Can I ask why you're now enrolling as a Steward?  Did you choose that for a particular reason, or did the recruiting staff steer you in that direction?  Seems like you're foregoing a possible skilled entry, if you ask me.



Hi there - yes, I am a chef, but I am also married with 2 kids.  The recruiter told me that if I went as a cook, then I could be put ANYWHERE and also moved around alot - that's not the kind of life I want for my children.  So it was a hard decision to make, but my other passion DOES involve accounting, book keeping - that sort of thing.. and I don't mind cleaning - I LOVE to clean.. LOL.. so having a home base as Halifax for certain is what matters most I guess.  I hope all of that made sense..


----------



## HansonSherren

Also - thanks for the info on the course!  I figured it was Borden ... I think maybe the recruiter was talking about my sea training that is after the Steward course... I think he said that was for 2 weeks in Halifax?  LOL There is SO much information floating around in this peanut!


----------



## GAP

But (outside looking in here) is not a steward going to be on tastings, various other bases, etc.....I don't think there is any guarantee of Halifax and only Halifax....


----------



## HansonSherren

GAP said:
			
		

> But (outside looking in here) is not a steward going to be on tastings, various other bases, etc.....I don't think there is any guarantee of Halifax and only Halifax....



From what I was told from the recruiter - being a steward in the Navy, you can only be at Halifax or Esquimalt - on the ships.. after a few years (and by a few he meant like 7) - if I was REALLY good, then I could have a chance at getting a position on base instead of going out on the ships.  And to quote the recruiter I asked him point blank "What are my chances at getting Halifax" (I live in NB) - he said and I quote "To keep you happy - they will give you Halifax" .. I'm not making any of this up.


----------



## HansonSherren

GAP said:
			
		

> But (outside looking in here) is not a steward going to be on tastings



And I don't even know what you mean by this line.. sorry.. lol


----------



## GAP

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> And I don't even know what you mean by this line.. sorry.. lol



Going on ships, etc.....(that should be taskings not tastings.....so much for spellcheck if you don't read what you select.. : )


----------



## aesop081

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> he said and I quote "To keep you happy - they will give you Halifax"



 :rofl:

Funniest line......ever.


----------



## HansonSherren

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Funniest line......ever.



Soooooooooo I take by your response that he fed me some bullsh** and I ate it right up, huh?
How can he say that if that's not true then?  Are they allowed to "lie" .. consider me green in all of this.. 
if he's so confident in that statement then I should ask for it in writing.. lol

I'm such a sucker *sigh*

What to do now?


----------



## HItorMiss

Oh no one is saying he "Lied" were just skeptical.... I know many a person who has been told certain things by the Recruiter only to find out that those statements were not intirely accurate...


Ok PC explination out of the way...You he said what you wanted to her to get you to sign on the dotted line


----------



## HansonSherren

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Oh no one is saying he "Lied" were just skeptical.... I know many a person who has been told certain things by the Recruiter only to find out that those statements were not intirely accurate...
> 
> 
> Ok PC explination out of the way...You he said what you wanted to her to get you to sign on the dotted line



LOL thanks.. here's hoping he's right!

But... I haven't signed anything yet.. I still have my interview to do.... 
Should I ask him to get that in writing - that I would go to Hali - or would that look bad on me.. lol


----------



## HItorMiss

The Recruiter does not control where you will posted so you can get anything you want in writing from him but it wont mean a darn thing.


----------



## HansonSherren

Gotcha - thanks so much for the help!

Ill be sure to remember this link and will post when I know where I'll be going... we'll see if he was right.. LOL


----------



## Occam

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Soooooooooo I take by your response that he fed me some bullsh** and I ate it right up, huh?
> How can he say that if that's not true then?  Are they allowed to "lie" .. consider me green in all of this..
> if he's so confident in that statement then I should ask for it in writing.. lol
> 
> I'm such a sucker *sigh*
> 
> What to do now?



Nah, I think you're okay.  I think CA was letting a healthy loathing of all things East coast shine through.

That said, recruiters don't typically lie.  Bend the truth or pass out outdated information, perhaps, but probably not lie.  

As a steward, staying in Halifax long-term is a probability if you choose to do so.  There are opportunities for inland postings at the LS/MS and above rank levels, but they're competitive from what I'm told.  As long as you realize that you're not likely to be exercising your culinary skills as a steward (think bacon and eggs made to order), and that bookkeeping/accounting related duties are at the MS and PO2 rank as a minimum - you'll probably enjoy the job.

I'd fish for some information from serving stewards - or even pay a visit to HMCS Charlottetown on her return trip from the Great Lakes tour.  She has a stop in PEI, drive up for the day.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

HansonSherren,

This is normally the way it works.

- If/when you are selected, you will be enrolled at the CFRC which processed you, and 
- then you will be on a restricted move posting to CFLRS to complete BMQ.  While on BMQ you will belong to CFLRS.
- when you complete BMQ, you will then be sent to CFSAL for your QL3 course in Borden.  Be advised, there very well may be a gap in your BMQ and your QL3 at which time you will likely belong to PRETC (Post -Recruit Education Training Company, or something like that).  At PRETC you will do what tasks they have for you.  I've known people to go to PRETC for 2 months and others are there for an extended time (6+ months).
- You will then attend the QL3 course.  Usually, towards the END of your QL3, you will receive your posting message.  Until you get that posting message in your hand, you will NOT know for sure where you are going.  

In this process, while at CFSAL on your QL3 is likely when you will be asked you 3 posting preferences.  There is no guarantee that you will get posted to any of those 3, you will get posted where the CF and your Career Manager needs you in most circumstances.  Different CMs do it differently.

I doubt the recruiter will provide you with a "OS Hansonsherren is to be posted to CFB Halifax" letter.  They can't guarantee your posting.  It could easily be a year after your swearing in date that you are even complete your 3's and posted.  By then, another APS (Active Posting Season) in the CF will have come and gone, people would have been promoted, people will have released...there are so many variables that affect it all.

Also...you DO realize that as a Steward in CFB Halifax you are likely going to be posted to a ship and will sail with that ship??  Did they tell you that?  Right now, I can think of several ships that are away from their home port for upwards of 5-7 months, from Halifax.  That is not counting the West coast, which you could also be posted to (Esquimalt, right next to Victoria on Vancouver Island).

the 'upside' from the family perspective about the Navy is the ability to select your home port division (Halifax or Esquimalt) when you first get in (not sure at what point of the training) and then you usually stay in that port and move around from shore posting to the different ships in that port/division.  (Navy folks, forgive me if I am slaughtering your lingo here...)

If you applied for cook, you could very well end up here as well.  The difference between Steward and Cook is that you sound like you are a strong candidate for a QL3 bypass, meaning you could do BMQ and then go right to a posting.  They would do what is called a PLAR (Prior Learning Asessement and Recognition) with your civilian training and the QL3 course...you might very well be able to skip that training based on the PLAR results.  

Just remember, a recruiters job is to fill the open spots in the CF, and it might very well be that they need more stewards than cooks at this time so...you could be steered that way...gently.

Find out what you want to do instead of just taking what they say will keep you in Halifax.  Because NOTHING is guaranteed to keep you in Halifax, and if you are here, you WILL sail.  Single parents, married, single people...you sail with the ship you are posted to.

Something to think about.


----------



## Occam

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> the 'upside' from the family perspective about the Navy is the ability to select your home port division (Halifax or Esquimalt) when you first get in (*not sure at what point of the training*) and then you usually stay in that port and move around from shore posting to the different ships in that port/division.  (Navy folks, forgive me if I am slaughtering your lingo here...)



Home port division (HPD) is assigned upon completion of QL5 training, so there's a wait of a few years before reaching that point.  As you suggested, once a HPD is assigned, it usually doesn't change unless there is a very good reason.


----------



## HansonSherren

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> HansonSherren,
> 
> This is normally the way it works.
> 
> - If/when you are selected, you will be enrolled at the CFRC which processed you, and
> - then you will be on a restricted move posting to CFLRS to complete BMQ.  While on BMQ you will belong to CFLRS.
> - when you complete BMQ, you will then be sent to CFSAL for your QL3 course in Borden.  Be advised, there very well may be a gap in your BMQ and your QL3 at which time you will likely belong to PRETC (Post -Recruit Education Training Company, or something like that).  At PRETC you will do what tasks they have for you.  I've known people to go to PRETC for 2 months and others are there for an extended time (6+ months).
> - You will then attend the QL3 course.  Usually, towards the END of your QL3, you will receive your posting message.  Until you get that posting message in your hand, you will NOT know for sure where you are going.
> 
> In this process, while at CFSAL on your QL3 is likely when you will be asked you 3 posting preferences.  There is no guarantee that you will get posted to any of those 3, you will get posted where the CF and your Career Manager needs you in most circumstances.  Different CMs do it differently.
> 
> I doubt the recruiter will provide you with a "OS Hansonsherren is to be posted to CFB Halifax" letter.  They can't guarantee your posting.  It could easily be a year after your swearing in date that you are even complete your 3's and posted.  By then, another APS (Active Posting Season) in the CF will have come and gone, people would have been promoted, people will have released...there are so many variables that affect it all.
> 
> Also...you DO realize that as a Steward in CFB Halifax you are likely going to be posted to a ship and will sail with that ship??  Did they tell you that?  Right now, I can think of several ships that are away from their home port for upwards of 5-7 months, from Halifax.  That is not counting the West coast, which you could also be posted to (Esquimalt, right next to Victoria on Vancouver Island).
> 
> the 'upside' from the family perspective about the Navy is the ability to select your home port division (Halifax or Esquimalt) when you first get in (not sure at what point of the training) and then you usually stay in that port and move around from shore posting to the different ships in that port/division.  (Navy folks, forgive me if I am slaughtering your lingo here...)
> 
> If you applied for cook, you could very well end up here as well.  The difference between Steward and Cook is that you sound like you are a strong candidate for a QL3 bypass, meaning you could do BMQ and then go right to a posting.  They would do what is called a PLAR (Prior Learning Asessement and Recognition) with your civilian training and the QL3 course...you might very well be able to skip that training based on the PLAR results.
> 
> Just remember, a recruiters job is to fill the open spots in the CF, and it might very well be that they need more stewards than cooks at this time so...you could be steered that way...gently.
> 
> Find out what you want to do instead of just taking what they say will keep you in Halifax.  Because NOTHING is guaranteed to keep you in Halifax, and if you are here, you WILL sail.  Single parents, married, single people...you sail with the ship you are posted to.
> 
> Something to think about.



Thanks so much for your long post - I really appreciate the time you put into doing that for me.. I was/am certainly aware of everything you stated.. 


I do eventually want a land posting (if that's what you call it ) and I know I definitely will have to serve my time and it will take a long time to get it, but that's my goal and I will do everything it takes to get there.. I know it can take years.. 

I DO know I will HAVE to go on ship.. I was told though that it's no longer than 6 months away - but half way through I can come home for a week .. that's fine - I mean obviously I don't want to be away from my children for so long, but in the long run, it's worth it.

And lastly, to stick up for the recruiter, he was actually trying to persuade me to join as a cook - not a steward - due to my training.. I was the one that had to tell him "no.. seriously.. steward is fine.. " and he checked with me 3 times.. I think he really wanted me for a cook!!  

Thanks everyone for your responses... I'm 99% confident I'm making the right decision - and I can fry up a mean set of eggs  lol


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I don't mind at all...19 years ago, I was getting in, I got mislead alittle bit so...as long as you're sure, that is what counts.

Halifax is a great posting IMO.  There is a ton of stuff to see/do, something on the go all the time, great location geographically and it is a PLDA too (PLD Area, meaning you get extra $ each month due to the cost of living here).  Currently PLD allowance is $634, but don't bank on that money or count it into your income, as the amount of PLD is adjusted annually.  Next year, it could be the same, could be less, could be more, or could be *none.*  If you can't afford to buy a house, there are decent PMQs in Shearwater (Myself, I'd stay away from the Halifax ones if you have a young family).

But...for a young OS/AB, if the PLD is still the same, it sure helps during the first few years until you make Leading Seaman rank.

Good luck with the training and getting your Halifax posting...its not a huge stretch to think you will end up here as a Steward but...like I said, until you have that posting message...


----------



## aesop081

Occam said:
			
		

> Nah, I think you're okay.  I think CA was letting a healthy loathing of all things East coast shine through.



As much as a indeed loath the East coast, my comment reflects the fact that when i joined the CF, the Sgt that sold me field engineer told me with absolute certainty that i would not be digging in like the infantry or do any of that combat arms stuff. He told me that i would be posted to Valcartier for certain as i was franco and that they dont post francos outside la belle province.

That worked out........not !


----------



## HansonSherren

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> As much as a indeed loath the East coast, my comment reflects the fact that when i joined the CF, the Sgt that sold me field engineer told me with absolute certainty that i would not be digging in like the infantry or do any of that combat arms stuff. He told me that i would be posted to Valcartier for certain as i was franco and that they dont post francos outside la belle province.
> 
> That worked out........not !




OUCH!

Why do you loathe the East coast?!


----------



## aesop081

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Why do you loathe the East coast?!



Its a long-running love/hate relationship and i wont derail this thread further or bore you with the details.

Halifax is a nice city to visit for a few nights however  ;D


----------



## HansonSherren

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its a long-running love/hate relationship and i wont derail this thread further or bore you with the details.
> 
> Halifax is a nice city to visit for a few nights however  ;D



LOL I well I was born in Hali so I'm a bit partial - but yet I've never lived there (I'm in NB).. just visited once or twice ... If your curious as to how I was born there yet never lived there, dad was in the RCMP and was only there until I was 3 so considering I can't remember anything (naturally) I don't classify that as me living there.. LOL


----------



## PMedMoe

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Hi there - yes, I am a chef, but I am also married with 2 kids.  The recruiter told me that if I went as a cook, then I could be put ANYWHERE and also moved around alot - that's not the kind of life I want for my children.



No matter what trade you are, there is the potential to be "moved around alot".  If that is not the kind of life you want for your children, you may want to consider joining the Reserves instead of the Reg F.  Just a thought, if moving is not what you had in mind when planning to join.


----------



## HansonSherren

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No matter what trade you are, there is the potential to be "moved around alot".  If that is not the kind of life you want for your children, you may want to consider joining the Reserves instead of the Reg F.  Just a thought, if moving is not what you had in mind when planning to join.



Being in the Navy it's just either Halifax or Esquimalt, right?  And I was told by many that once I'm somewhere I would more than likely stay there.  Reserves is just not for me - not what I want at all.  If I have to keep moving - so be it, but I don't really see that happening.


----------



## aesop081

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Being in the Navy it's just either Halifax or Esquimalt, right? .



Wrong.

Here, on an Air Force base, we have 4 Stewards posted. One PO1, one PO2, one MS and one LS. We have a Navy INT Op here as well. There are Navy folks working in Ottawa ( NDHQ, CFEWC, etc....) and many other places depending on their trade.


----------



## HansonSherren

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> 
> Here, on an Air Force base, we have 4 Stewards posted. One PO1, one PO2, one MS and one LS. We have a Navy INT Op here as well. There are Navy folks working in Ottawa ( NDHQ, CFEWC, etc....) and many other places depending on their trade.



OK well I was told by 2 recruiters that joining as a steward in the Navy I could only be posted at Halifax or BC.. no where else.  
I think I'll be calling them to have a chat then.  I keep getting different info from everyone and my head is spinning.. I'm going to stop posting here and just listen to what the recruiters are saying.

Someone lock this up please.


----------



## aesop081

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop posting here and just listen to what the recruiters are saying.



Alright. Good luck. I will go tell the stewards here that they are obviously not stewards.


----------



## HansonSherren

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Alright. Good luck. I will go tell the stewards here that they are obviously not stewards.



Another reason for me to go - that ISN'T what I had just send OR implied.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop posting here and just listen to what the recruiters are saying.
> 
> Someone lock this up please.



As you wish, but don't come back in six months and say you weren't warned . It's always best to learn by experience. ;D

Good luck.

Locked as requested.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## SeaGully

*Hello, I have used the search function and to quote Bono, 'I still havn't found what I'm looking for'

I have an idea of what being a steward entails ie: the information the recruiting site offers, the video etc..having a background in the hospitality industry from hostess, waitress to supervisor I have no doubt that I can do the job, and well at that, however I would really like some insight into the trade.
if there are any stewards on this site I would appreciate a 'day in the life of..' type response 
ie: what are the shifts like onboard ship? along side? at base?
do stewards preform deckhand type duties? stand watches? can they be a member of the naval boarding party?
do stewards do salty laundry or just clean officer rooms? 
what is the OJT like?
regarding the first aid training, how long before one can apply to be trained .er, to train?

oh yes and it's not listed on the forces sight under training, but do stewards go through the Naval Environmental Training at Fleet School in order to get posted to a ship?

Any honest information (not a sugar coated description) about this trade would be greatly appreciated.
serving members who are not a steward but know about the trade feel free to respond as well 

ah thank you..


*


----------



## kratz

A search for Steward, Training brought up a 6 page discussion on these questions in New to the Navy.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

> : what are the shifts like onboard ship? along side? at base?


Chances are you would be a day worker when we sail, which means the evening is basically hours unless something is going on. On base, like any other military establishment you would be working 0730-1600. Sometimes longer or shorter depending on what is going on.



> do stewards preform deckhand type duties? stand watches? can they be a member of the naval boarding party?


For the most part no but if required you will be asked to help out. At sea see above, alongside you will be required to stand duty watches. Yes



> do stewards do salty laundry or just clean officer rooms?


Depends on your ship and what the Senior Steward decides you want to do. On a ship its _cabins_ not rooms.



> what is the OJT like?


no idea



> regarding the first aid training, how long before one can apply to be trained .er, to train?


As a steward you are part of the Casulaty Clearing Organization so prior to you coming aboard you will already be trained.



> but do stewards go through the Naval Environmental Training at Fleet School in order to get posted to a ship?


They should its for your safety as well as your shipmates. So before you sail you should have it.


----------



## SeaGully

thanks alot for everyone's answers 
it will help me make a more informed decision about my choices and future
btw, this site is a GOLDMINE
the recruiters are great too but the p.o.v's here are priceless
such expertise!
one day i hope to contribute
bye for now 
thanks again..


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Glad you were able to get something out of it.


----------



## chappyk

Hey.  I was just today offered a job as a Navy Steward.  Is there anyone on the Forum that is in that trade and can tell me a bit about it?


----------



## kratz

A search for steward brought up two previous discussions:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/81846/post-786156.html#msg786156

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/42365.0.html


----------



## chappyk

Are there many Male Stewards?  I just got the call today and am going in that trade this coming November, after basic


----------



## Neill McKay

chappyk said:
			
		

> Are there many Male Stewards?  I just got the call today and am going in that trade this coming November, after basic



When I was last aboard a frigate there were about four, three of whom were male.  That's a tiny sample of the whole population of the trade, of course.


----------



## gcclarke

I haven't noticed the ratio of male / female stewards being any different than the ratio of male / female sailors overall.


----------



## chappyk

Hi.  I have 2 questions about Navy Stewards, hoping someone can help.  First I was wondering if a Navy Steward can become an officer and second, what security level does a Navy Steward require?

Thanks


----------



## trigger324

1. No.  However the officers stewards work for are Logistics Officers, and conversely, if you were looking at becoming an officer with stewards under you, you'd become a Logistics Officer.

2. Level 1.


----------



## chappyk

Oh, okay, so maybe after I finish my degree I could look into a switch.  I wonder though if being an naval officer would require me to have proper color vision.  As is I am going to be a color blind navy steward ( good thing its okay to be color blind for this trade) 

And level one ? I believe that's just confidential?


----------



## Neill McKay

chappyk said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, so maybe after I finish my degree I could look into a switch.



There are schemes in place to allow this, but by no means is it guaranteed that you would be accepted into one of them.  If what you want is to be an officer then you should look seriously at pursuing that from the beginning.



> I wonder though if being an naval officer would require me to have proper color vision.  As is I am going to be a color blind navy steward ( good thing its okay to be color blind for this trade)



It may depend on the specific military occupation.  If you want to be a MARS officer (MARitime Surface and Subsurface -- the officers who navigate, control combat systems, and eventually command ships) I strongly suspect that you must have some degree of colour vision.  If you want to be an engineering or logistics officer, or some other occupation, it may be possible.  I'm not familiar with the vision requirements for the various occupations; you should ask at the recruiting centre.



> And level one ? I believe that's just confidential?



Yes.  The paperwork to get it isn't especially onerous compared to Level 2 or 3.


----------



## chappyk

N. McKay.  Thanks for the information.  Being color blind is the one thing that keeps me from a lot of trades.  I have wanted to be in the Navy for years now  (37 years old)  but have only been able to apply recently, and only as a Navy Steward (only open trade for me).   

May I ask how you like it in the Navy?  Do you know much about the Steward trade? especially what a Stewards role to an officer is?


----------



## agc

Have you seen this?

http://forces.ca/en/job/steward-81


----------



## chappyk

Thanks agc.


----------



## agc

No problem.  Steward roles vary considerably by rank.  Junior rates spend most of their time at sea providing hospitality services for the officers.  Senior rates can work directly for the Logistics Officer, taking care of Non Public Fund Accounts.  Chiefs may be eligible for postings as Departmental Coordinators or Coxswains.

Commissioning was mentioned earlier in this thread.  Steward is one of the occupations which is eligible for the Commissioning From the Ranks Program.  To become an officer under this plan one requires the rate of Petty Officer 2nd Class, 10 years of service and the CO's recommendation.  As with all commissioning plans, it is competitive and you must be selected in competition with others who apply.


----------



## aesop081

agc said:
			
		

> requires the rate of Petty Officer 2nd Class, 10 years of service and the CO's recommendation.



Outstanding MS may be considered as well.





> As with all commissioning plans, it is competitive and you must be selected in competition with others who apply.



One does not appy for CFR. One has to be nominated by the CoC.


----------



## agc

True, and true.  The chain of command must apply on an individual's behalf, though the individual is fairly active in most of the process.

Was just trying to keep it simple, he can burn those bridges when he gets to them.


----------



## chappyk

Definitely much appreciated from everyone.  It's not the same just watching videos or reading information off the CF website rather than getting information first hand by those in the services.   

I really think that I will injoy being a Steward ( and am definitely ignoring those who have laughed or told me that a Navy Steward is a joke.)


----------



## kincanucks

chappyk said:
			
		

> Definitely much appreciated from everyone.  It's not the same just watching videos or reading information off the CF website rather than getting information first hand by those in the services.
> 
> I really think that I will injoy being a Steward ( and am definitely ignoring those who have laughed or told me that a Navy Steward is a joke.)



And go figure not one of the respondents is a steward.


----------



## aesop081

kincanucks said:
			
		

> And go figure not one of the respondents is a steward.



My recruitment powers are limitless.......... ;D


----------



## JMURP

I've been on-line for hours trying to find out where my mans Steward training is going to be.
We want to move to Halifax by early June. From what I read, all Steward training is done in Halifax.
I hope that's right.....anyone know for sure??? My man is finishing up BMQ. Will be done Mar 11/2011.
Cant wait for that. Can they be visited on the base when doing Steward training???? Anyone????
Any info would help!


----------



## Scott

This is not a live chat forum nor is it officially manned by anyone from the CF. Be patient, someone will answer your questions soon enough. I would hazard a guess that "your man" should be the best source for you, he can have all of these questions answered on his own - so, have you asked him?


----------



## Strike

A quick Google search found this on the Forces web site:

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/steward... mean that's where the final posting will be.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Not the expert here but I can say that STEWARD training recently moved form Bordon to CFNOS (Halifax)


----------



## JMURP

How do you know that the steward traing has recently moved to Halifax?


----------



## aesop081

JMURP said:
			
		

> How do you know that the steward traing has recently moved to Halifax?



You ever think of asking your fiance all these questions ?

Its his career after all......


----------



## JMURP

Yes I have thank you very much.......
He doesn't know. They don't tell you anything until the last minute at BMQ.
Trying to find out information from them is impossible. 
I'm asking these questions for the both of us.


----------



## aesop081

JMURP said:
			
		

> Yes I have thank you very much.......
> He doesn't know. They don't tell you anything until the last minute at BMQ.
> Trying to find out information from them is impossible.
> I'm asking these questions for the both of us.



I'm sorry but i did basic training as well and we knew where training was afterwards. We diodnt know if we were going to start training right away because thats not CFLRS's buisness.

Getting information from the staff is not impossible.


----------



## JMURP

All the training people he asks say they don't know. 
We are planning on moving to where he is posted and they won't even give him an idea.
I don't care if the navy helps with the move or not. We just want to know where he's going so I can start packing and getting things together.
We have to out of where we are now before the end of June


----------



## kratz

Before asking questions, search the site for your questions. If you are worried about packing and moving, there are many discussions with current information on this site. If you start making decisions that do not meet these policies (example: doing your own packing), you *could* affect any coverage against damage to your belongings. Also, if you start spending money on a move before it is officially approved, that money may not be reimbursed. So again, read the site for topics such as IRP, or relocation.


----------



## GAP

It only takes a week or so to pack, so what are you obsessing about a move in June in January for......

People have given you the information they have, but remember this is not an official DND site, and nobody owes you the answers.....


----------



## Stoker

www.stewardsonline.com  Some good info there.


----------



## Strike

Moreover, it would be silly for you to move the family to Halifax only to find that your husband will be posted to Esquimalt after the course.  I would suggest that you stay where you are, as difficult as that is, so when he finishes his steward training he can take advantage of a full paid move from his place of enrollment which will include you.


----------



## aesop081

> JMURP thought you were Spam and noted "If your comment is going to be negitive towards me, don\\\'t post it" about your post titled



My comment was not "negative", it was "reality". If you dont want to hear the answer, dont ask the questions.



			
				JMURP said:
			
		

> We are planning on moving to where he is posted and they won't even give him an idea.



Of course they dont have an idea. Where he gets posted is not controlled by CFLRS. He will go to training where the steward school is and may or may not be posted there after the course.


----------



## aesop081

JMURP said:
			
		

> We have to out of where we are now before the end of June



Why ? Did you give your landlord your notice ?

If yes, why did you do that ?

I hope you did not give your notice to the landlord based on your fiance's expected graduation date.........


----------



## kratz

So MARGEN 007/11 DGNP 05/11 101956Z FEB 11 - Steward First Aid Training - Implementation Plan confirms the OP's question the pilot courses have been moved from Borden to both coasts. 

For years now there has been rumour the Stewards would take over first aid training, this message just confirms that shift:



> - Pre-QL3 - Military Standard First Aid (MFSA)
> - QL3 - Advanced Medical First Responder Level 2 (AMFR2) and Naval Combat First Aid (NCFA)
> - QL5 - Prehospital Trauma Life Support (PHTLS) and Advanced Naval Combat Casualty Care (ANCCC)
> - QL6A - First Aid Instructor (FAI) and certified in the following categories: MSFA, AMFR2, NCFA, PHTLS, and ANCCC
> - QL6B - First Aid Instructor Trainer (FAIT) certified to recertify FAIs in the FA requirements


----------



## medicineman

It's to take over THEIR own training, not ALL training - to ensure that the stewards don't have a bun fight trying to get guys off the ship for their Casualty Clearing Team training, they'll receive it on their career courses and be able to ensure that the people on board are recertified internally within the dept or by the Ship's Medical Team.  They just did an overhaul of the trades training and moved it all from CFSAL to the Fleet Schools on both coasts.

MM


----------



## JMURP

Just wanted to inform those wondering about where you will go after BMQ for your Steward training. You will be indeed going to Halifax. It was in Borden, but has moved. You won't be sent west coast either.


----------



## George Wallace

Thanks.

I have merged this with other topics that you have started, all with the same title.  Please keep your posts to an appropriate thread, rather than starting a new one everytime you want to post something..


----------



## medicineman

JMURP said:
			
		

> Just wanted to inform those wondering about where you will go after BMQ for your Steward training. You will be indeed going to Halifax. It was in Borden, but has moved. You won't be sent west coast either.



Is that only the QL3's?  I'm asking since we keep having to detach guys to go over to the Fleet School here to do medical training for them.

MM


----------



## Pusser

JMURP said:
			
		

> Just wanted to inform those wondering about where you will go after BMQ for your Steward training. You will be indeed going to Halifax. It was in Borden, but has moved. You won't be sent west coast either.



Although the training may all be in Halifax now, some of the graduates will be sent to the West Coast afterwards.


----------



## mad dog 2020

Just some information, SVP.
Is this an open trade?
Are there any QL 3 or basic trade courses going through at present or in the near future?
Thanks.


----------



## omnomnomi

Hey guys! I was merit listed earlier this month for Steward, just waiting now for the national selections    (or that's what the recruiting centre said anyways, I wish I knew when they would be....)

As far as I'm aware there are only 3 open trades at the moment. Steward and Supply Tech are the only ones I can remember though, sorry... Ask your recruiting centre? They should have that information.


Has anyone else been merit listed?


----------



## NewSea

Hi< 

I just got a job last week at navy.. as a steward.. I live Montreal, and all my family is here.. so a bit nervous about where is the ports.. how this work in general,, how many days u can be home after when u come back from sea...  Don't even know what to expect.. Please anybody HELP!!!

Also where usually ships are going?? They say it can be up to 4 month at sea.. but where? Destinations i mean.. 

p.s. and going to BT in January 19 to St-Jean..


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://www.forces.ca/fr/job/steward-81

I would hazard a guess that after your training in Borden, ON you can expect to be posted to Halifax, NS or Esquimalt, BC (Vancouver Island).


----------



## kratz

As of 2010, Steward MOS training is now done in either Halifax or Esquimalt, no longer in Borden.

If you search the site, there are many discussions that have already covered many of the trade's Q&A.


----------



## NewSea

Thank you, will take a look after work


----------



## GreenMarine

I'm currently awaiting an answer from Ottawa on my AVOTP to Steward. 

I'm wondering if there is any new information out there concerning the day to life of stewards. 

Two burning questions I have is what financial system is used by them for there NPF accounts?

And how much knowledge is needed to work behind the bar, do we get a cheat sheet or must know even cocktail in the book?


----------



## SeaKingTacco

GreenMarine said:
			
		

> I'm currently awaiting an answer from Ottawa on my AVOTP to Steward.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any new information out there concerning the day to life of stewards.
> 
> Two burning questions I have is what financial system is used by them for there NPF accounts?
> 
> And how much knowledge is needed to work behind the bar, do we get a cheat sheet or must know even cocktail in the book?



I have sailed on a lot of ships and I have never seen a Steward mix a drink.  That is what subbies are for.

Basically, in every Wardroom I have ever been in, the Stewards try to keep the bar stocked, while the wardroom members try to empty it.  It is a bit of a game.


----------



## JoeDos

Hey all I was just wondering if I can get some more information for Steward (Maybe from first hand experience), I only really know what the (forces.ca) website has provided and it wasn't very much. I really want to get a little bit more information for when I get to the interview stage so I stand out a little more.


----------



## mariomike

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Hey all I was just wondering if I can get some more information for Steward (Maybe from first hand experience), I only really know what the (forces.ca) website has provided and it wasn't very much. I really want to get a little bit more information for when I get to the interview stage so I stand out a little more.



Steward Training  ( 1 )
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98738.0.html

Steward training? ( 2 )
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80018.25

Navy Steward  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94584.0

Wanted: A Steward's Insight  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81846.0

Any Stewards here?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108579.0


----------



## SeaGully

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I have sailed on a lot of ships and I have never seen a Steward mix a drink.  That is what subbies are for.
> 
> Basically, in every Wardroom I have ever been in, the Stewards try to keep the bar stocked, while the wardroom members try to empty it.  It is a bit of a game.



you must have not done a GLD because i've mixed more drinks in my short career than i'd care to remember.

GREEN MARINE, i'm a steward currently in the trade, let me know if you've got any questions....PM INBOUND.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

GLD?


----------



## mariomike

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> GLD?



Great Lakes Deployment?


----------



## SeaGully

Great Lakes Deployment.
a recruiting/publicity campaign usually a few ships sail around the cities of the great lakes and open the ship up for tours every summer.
every port there is a cocktail party...bane of my existence.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Of course. Thank-you. No, never had the pleasure.

Mind you, I have had one or two laps around the Pacific Ocean and, now that you mention it, during flight deck cocktail parties, I have seen Stewards run the bar.

I will stand by my position that I have rarely, if ever, seen a Steward behind the bar in the Wardroom of a West Coast ship.


----------



## The Bread Guy

kratz said:
			
		

> A search for Steward, Training brought up a 6 page discussion on these questions in New to the Navy.


 :crystalball:  I see a merge coming ....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## GreenMarine

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> :crystalball:  I see a merge coming ....
> 
> *Milnet.ca Staff*



Yay all the knowledge at my finger tips... and Yes SeaGully I'll shoot you a PM when I got some questions done up. Good ones not the silly ones like "I've heard the Steward trade is dead or being cancelled." (If I had a penny for each time I heard X trade is being merged or discontinued I'll I may have a dollar.)


And SeaKing... The MS and Below Log dept (males) were in the same mess and their stories is how I know Stewards get some training to serve and mix drinks. Why else could they prey on the junoir officers for free drinks while in foreign ports and then serve the same officer the next night when the VIPs come for some party.

Either way I'm waiting on Ottawa for my AVOTP, so I shouldn't get my hopes to high at this point.


----------



## JoeDos

I had a question about Steward and was actually unable to find it, but do you start off with the Navy then down the road get to choose Air Force? Or can you choose the Air Force from the get go?


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Steward is considered a hard sea trade. That said, as many serve Army and AF as Navy.


----------



## JoeDos

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Steward is considered a hard sea trade. That said, as many serve Army and AF as Navy.



So eventually down that long road I could transfer to an Air Force or Army situation?


----------



## neacha67

Hi, I am having trouble with this site. Any question I ask is usually respond to with links to other threads which I read in their entirety and still don't have the answer I am looking for. It gets very tiring reading 20 pages and still not getting an answer close to what I am looking for. I am not complaining just maybe I am not doing something properly. Here is my question. I just finished my aptitude test and applied to be a steward. What is the life like? Is it hard to get into if you have a lot of previous experience (restaurants /management)? Also is there a lot of women in the trade?
Thank you so much for yout help. Also if someone could give me some pointer on how to navigate this site better. 


Laura


----------



## Loachman

We appreciate that some threads are excessively long, generally because many questions are asked repetitively and are then merged into the appropriate existing thread each time (plus, of course, the inevitable tangents like this one). Merging is the best that we can do to keep the Site relatively uncluttered.

Reading through them at least (hopefully) imparts some general knowledge about the subject, which (hopefully) leads to more refined questions.

We certainly do not mind questions, but we do prefer that members do a little homework first.

Previous experience is seldom a bad thing, as long as one can adapt to the CF way of doing things and avoid getting stuck in old habits. Previous experience is also not required for most occupations.

Regardless of the percentage of women in any given occupation, one is still going to be working in a largely male environment, for whatever that's worth. I'm not sure why you are asking that question, though.


----------



## neacha67

Thanks I was just maybe wanting a female prospective. I am used to working in mostly male dominated professions. I guess I am just trying to get an idea of what to expect. 
Thanks!!


----------



## mariomike

neacha67 said:
			
		

> Also is there a lot of women in the trade?





			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed the ratio of male / female stewards being any different than the ratio of male / female sailors overall.


----------



## knawktwice

Would anyone happen to know when the next QL3 for steward is happening? Thanks!


----------



## Poprockets1

There getting rid of the Stewart trade. A lot them are moving to other trades. The only ones that are helping the transition is POs and Cheifs. But there going to retire soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pusser

Poprockets1 said:
			
		

> There getting rid of the Stewart trade. A lot them are moving to other trades. The only ones that are helping the transition is POs and Cheifs. But there going to retire soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No. They've backpedalled on that one.  That was one idea that was being looked at under the "Deck Operations" study, but the Stewards have been removed from that study and a new one has started just for them.  I don't think we're going to see the demise of the Steward occupation.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Who would make the beds and plump the pillows without them?


----------



## knawktwice

would anyone happen to know when the next course for steward is happening? or even a rough guess? Thanks


----------



## neacha67

Hi, I have changed my career choices from three to one (Steward). I just feel like this job suits me very well and I am willing to wait for an opening. I see they are hiring on the forces website but some people have said it's a hard trade to get into. I have over 10 years experience in restaurants and  retail store management. Would I have a good chance of getting in? I am currently a grocery manager and have been for 6 years.
Thanks for the help! 

Laura


----------

